# Yesterday was bath day and...



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Today was mud day :angry:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

hehe - girls just wanna have fun.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Walter~ I know, right. I'm so tired right now and I know the right thing to do would be to give them another bath. Second thought, they don't sleep with me anymore so muddy they will stay for tonight, lol.:blush:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Lol....so I guess today is mud day&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

You could of used the picture in Sylvia's "Come As You Are" thread! LOL! They looked like they sure had fun, and will probably sleep well tonight!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Girls night out. LOL Little Stinkers.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I couldn't take it! I just gave Suki a quick bath. Lacie is next. I'm sure this will be a rerun again tomorrow night. Off to blowdry!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smheat: (((BUSTED)))


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

Awww. I so feel your pain same thing happened to me with my lily. Got into the wet fresh cut grass. I let her out before I went to work and she turned green!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Gabbee15 said:


> Awww. I so feel your pain same thing happened to me with my lily. Got into the wet fresh cut grass. I let her out before I went to work and she turned green!


Omg..green grass staining is the ultimate worse. I have had that happen many many times :w00t:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

The look of happiness!


----------



## Kyle's Mother (Feb 24, 2015)

Lol and they both look guilty as if they know they have been knoty.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

You know people pay high dollar for mud baths in CA. LOL


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> You know people pay high dollar for mud baths in CA. LOL


Lol...I know! We might be starting a trend. Doggie mud baths~woot woot!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Look at the bright side.... the advantage to having a white dog is that at least you *KNOW* when they're dirty! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Awww, spa day for the girls! Don't you just love a good mud mask!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

They sure are two cute little Pig Pens! :wub:
You can always tell how much fun they had by how dirty they are!
There is just no way around it this time of year - slush, muck, puddles and little white dogs is not a good combination.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Wonder what to day is?


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

pippersmom said:


> Look at the bright side.... the advantage to having a white dog is that at least you *KNOW* when they're dirty! :HistericalSmiley:


 :HistericalSmiley: this is so true :blink:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh no!!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Outside fun equals bathes when they are fluffy & white😁


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

jane and addison said:


> Wonder what to day is?


We are repeating mud day again for today, lol. Tonight, they go to bed dirty~I'm done giving baths this week!


----------

